# Pana dart vs coconut



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I did a little test today Pana dart vs a coconut.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice one mate I’m gonna try these after watching this. Cheers


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cool man!

I finally penetrated one completely recently. But more with brute strength.

I used a 1" hex nut filled with threaded bar. I used so much elastic my hand was shaking. And I was only 10' away as my full butterfly isn't that great.

The finesse of this method blows brute strength away.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

They are deadly .. I told ya !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

